# Split Jaw - Not accepting new orders



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I learned today that Split Jaw is no longer taking new orders for anything. Apparently they have had such a run of big orders that they are overwhelmed. 



I understand Reindeer Pass has been stocking up, but I expect their supply to go fast.


Michael


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes, they retired and don't know whether anyone bought the business. There was also an issue with getting brass bar stock from China. It will be interesting to see if anyone decides to buy the equipment and start building the pieces in the future. Understand that there are some alternatives out there.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, this was old news in september when the question was asked.


Nope, no one has surfaced and was not likely to based on the terms of sale, they wanted to sell the company with all the machinery, and everyone who knew about the machinery said it was old, worn, outdated.


I would suspect that their patent may have been up, so no one really NEEDED to buy the company to be able to produce product.


I did not hear about any issues with the brass bar stock, I spoke to the owner, his wife and son at the convention in Oregon.


Greg


----------

